# Are They Serious? (XXX)



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Or just playing? Seems a little early to be serious. :shrug: 










big rockpile


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

Anytime I get in that position, I'm pretty darn serious.


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

comfortablynumb said:


> Anytime I get in that position, I'm pretty darn serious.


You're darned lucky it didn't kill you, having that buck on your back and all.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

junie said:


> You're darned lucky it didn't kill you, having that buck on your back and all.


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## digdirtplanthar (Jun 22, 2007)

Killed an 8 point buck and doe during season doing this same thing. Told all my friends I just couldn't stand to see animals doing something I wasn't able to do anymore.

digdirtplantharvest


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

:shrug: Ok Guys! Do you think it is too early for this?

big rockpile


----------



## digdirtplanthar (Jun 22, 2007)

Who knows for sure anymore. 

I have been watching deer all my life and I have notice something that the conservation officers tell me that I'm wrong. It seems to me like that there is two mating seasons for deer. The young does seem to come in about a month later than the old does. I also see in early September a few young deer with spots still on them.

So knowing when breading season is suppose to be happening and still seeing young deer with spots on them in early September tells me that the state biologist are missing something.

digdirtplantharvest


----------



## Standupguy (May 27, 2007)

Kids these days.....


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

hello

more proof of global warming caused by bush


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

it could be dominance behavior.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

It's not reproductive mating, just teenagers being teenagers.

(young lady, what have I told you about waiting for the rut?)


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

Aw come on BR. He's just pokin' fun at her...


----------



## Raptor (Aug 29, 2005)

So this doe walks out of the forest and says " I'm never doing that for 50 bucks again"


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Didn't you hear the hunting department at K-Mart is running a sale on condoms. I assure you they were playing it safe.


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

For your part of the world I would say yes it does seem way early for them to be doing that. But the way the weather has been this year who knows maybe they know something we do not.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Seriously, the rut is timed by photo period in the day. Weather can trigger activity, but it won't happen until fall and short days.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Some funny stuff in this thread!


----------

